# Osha



## topnotchtree (Mar 2, 2004)

I did a job last year for a guy that used to own/operate a small machine shop. The topic of O.S.H.A. came up. He told me once a year he called osha himself and set up a free shop evaluation. They set an appointment and came to assess his shop and go over safety stuff with the employees, and pointed out the faults with his operation, and how to fix them. He noted that if a company calls osha to thier site for an evaluation, osha will not charge fines. They just tell you what to fix, and how to fix it. They do give you a comply date, then come back and check.He also told us that osha will set up safety meetings with employees.An osha safety person comes out with graphs, pics,slide-shows,the whole nine yards. And its all free for those who ask of it.I am not sure if this would apply to treework,but it may be worth looking into. He admitted osha usually scares the hell out of business owners and managers, but he was amazed at what oshe would do for his shop, to promote the safety of his employees, and all for free.Again, this all came from a customer I did a job for, so I do not know personally how valid his story is, but it may be worth looking into for the company owners here looking for ways to promote safety in his company.


----------



## NeTree (Mar 2, 2004)

They will, but I don't know about for free... Oh, they won't charge you in dollars.


----------

